# [automator] Application perdue



## Ballmac (10 Mars 2009)

bonjour à tous,

J'ai créer un application automator: changer son fond d'écran. 

Je l'ai intitulée "bureau"

Je l'ai enregistreé comme module et elle apparaît bien dans le menu contextuel... 

Mais je ne sais pas où elle a été enregistrée... Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mars 2009)

"Petite maison" > Bibliothèque > Workflows > Applications > Finder


----------



## Ballmac (15 Mars 2009)

Merci à toi....
A quoi correspond "workflows"?


----------

